
SpaceX: “Landing confirmed” - ajdlinux
https://twitter.com/spacex/status/728457165606780928
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11642855](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11642855).
We don't usually merge an older thread into a newer one, but people obviously
want to keep discussing this, so it seems like the best way to avoid more
duplicate posts.

